# Weekly Competition 2016-31



## Mike Hughey (Aug 2, 2016)

For the weekly competition, we are accepting results either of two ways:
1. Use http://www.speedsolving.com/competitions/. You will need to log in; please *use the same username that you use on speedsolving.com!* (You may feel free to use a different password, but use the same username.) Hopefully use of the website to enter your times will be self-explanatory, please post here or email Odder if you have questions.
2. Post here, as usual.

If you have posts in both places, we will give priority to posts within the thread, in case there are difficulties with the website.

We follow the WCA regulations for all events. Here are some things that people often don't know, or are different from the regulations:


For Multi-BLD you can choose how many cubes you are going to do (let me know if 30 scrambles is not enough). If you attempt 5 cubes you must use the first 5 scrambles.
For one-handed you can use both hands during inspection.
For with feet you can only use feet during inspection.
For 3x3x3 Fewest Moves there is a 1 hour time limit. Provide an explanation in the comments describing how you arrived at your solution.
For relay you have 15 seconds of inspection in total, you can use any order to solve the cubes and the rest of the relay-rules should be obvious.
6x6x6 and 7x7x7 will use an average of 5.

Notation and scrambling:

For all events (other than skewb) the Mark2 scrambler will be used.
For 4x4x4 and 5x5x5, a "w" means "Wide" so you turn not just the slice, but also the outer layer.
For 6x6x6 and 7x7x7, a number before the letter indicates the amount of layers to turn like a wide turn. "3U2" would mean "turn the 3 uppermost layers a half turn".
For Megaminx, Pochmann notation will be used.
For Square-1, 2x2x2, and 3x3x3, near-optimal random state scrambles will be used.
For Square1, the newest official scrambler is being used. This adds a slash whenever a slice move is to be applied.
For Clock, a shortened version of the official notation is used.
For Pyraminx, small letters are for the tips
Skewb scrambles are generated using Chen Shuang's scrambler, which uses Fixed Corner Notation.

This competition starts now and ends Monday/Tuesday nightchange GMT (officially). Automated results will close at the official time, but if you are slightly late, go ahead and post your results here and we will include them at our discretion if we think it's reasonable.
*2x2x2
1. *U2 R U' F' R F2 U R' U
*2. *R2 U R F' R U2 R' U R2 U'
*3. *U' R' U2 F2 U' F' U R'
*4. *U2 F' R U R' U2 F R2
*5. *F R2 F' R2 U R' U R2 F' U'

*3x3x3
1. *U2 B2 R2 D2 L2 D' B2 R2 D' R2 D B' R B' U R2 B D2 L' D' B2
*2. *F' U2 B' L2 R2 F D2 L2 D2 B' D2 L' U' F U2 L B' R' U B' D
*3. *L2 B2 R2 U L2 U2 B2 R2 D' R2 F2 L' D' B' D U2 F R U L D
*4. *L2 R2 D2 U2 B' L2 D2 U2 F U2 B' L R' D F D2 U2 L D B2 R2
*5. *F' L2 U B R' B2 D' R' L F D2 B2 D' F2 B2 R2 F2 B2 D' R2 U

*4x4x4
1. *L D2 Uw2 U' Fw' R2 F2 L Rw2 B2 Uw Fw' D2 Fw' Uw Fw' Uw2 Rw2 U R U2 B' U2 B F D Rw' R' F D2 Uw B' D' Uw U Rw2 U' B' F D2
*2. *R2 B2 D2 Fw2 L' Rw U B2 Uw2 B L2 Fw L2 B D' L2 R2 Uw Fw' Uw2 L2 F' L B Fw' L Rw' R' D' Uw2 U2 R2 B' Fw2 Rw U2 Fw2 L Rw F2
*3. *L2 Rw2 R2 Fw2 Rw U2 F Rw R' U' B2 U L Uw' U2 Fw' Uw2 Rw2 B2 F' L Rw R F2 Rw2 U2 Rw R B2 Fw' F2 L' B' F2 Uw2 Rw R2 Fw' L' F2
*4. *F Rw' R' B U B' Uw2 U Fw2 U Rw R2 B' F R' D2 L' F' U2 L' Rw2 Uw2 Fw2 Uw2 B2 L' R D B Fw' U2 F' U Fw L' D2 Rw U' B F2
*5. *R2 Uw Rw D2 R B' R' D' Uw' L U' Fw F Uw U B' Fw U' B' Fw' R' Uw2 U Rw' B' Rw' U B R' F2 R2 B' Uw2 B D' F L Rw Uw' Rw

*5x5x5
1. *R U2 B' U' Bw' Uw2 U2 Bw' U2 B2 D Bw Rw2 D Dw Bw2 Fw2 Lw2 Dw2 R2 Uw' U Rw' Dw' Rw2 R D B' Bw Fw D2 U' Fw2 D' Dw' U2 B' Fw L' Fw' Lw2 B2 Dw Fw' L B' L R2 Bw' L2 U Rw D F U' Bw2 Lw2 Dw' L' R
*2. *Lw2 U' Bw' D' Uw2 L' Dw U Lw' Rw2 U Bw Rw2 R' Bw Rw B2 Uw' F' Lw2 Bw' F Dw U2 L U2 B Bw2 Fw' Uw' Lw R2 U Bw Fw2 D' Bw Fw' Lw' Rw U' Lw2 Rw Dw2 Rw2 Dw' Uw' Bw' R F Dw' Bw2 L' Rw B Bw Dw' F Dw2 Uw
*3. *D' Fw' Dw Rw Bw F' Dw' Fw Dw Fw D2 Rw' U B2 D' F' Dw' U' B' L' F D' R' Bw Lw2 Dw Uw Bw' Lw2 R F Rw D2 L B' Bw' Fw Rw' D2 Fw' U B2 U2 B' Bw Uw L R2 Dw2 Fw2 Lw2 Bw2 F' Dw2 Fw2 Dw2 Rw2 F Rw Bw'
*4. *Bw Rw' Bw Fw2 Lw2 B' Bw' Fw2 Uw Rw R2 Fw' Uw2 U R' Dw R2 Dw L' U2 B' Rw Dw2 Fw' Dw2 Uw2 Rw R' Fw Dw' Uw U L2 R' B' D' Rw' Bw' Fw2 Lw Rw2 Fw2 Dw Lw' R' Dw' L2 B D Dw' Uw' U' B2 R Fw2 D2 Rw R' F' L2
*5. *Rw2 Uw' Lw2 B Lw2 F R' Dw Lw2 F2 R2 U L Rw R' Uw U2 L Rw2 Uw2 Fw2 F2 R2 B' Rw R' Uw' Fw2 F' Dw2 R' B' Uw2 Lw2 Uw L2 Fw Rw2 Fw R' F R D' F' L' Lw2 D' F' Uw L2 Lw' Bw2 Uw' L D Dw2 Bw2 Rw2 Fw Uw

*6x6x6
1. *3F 3R2 2U F' 2L 2F2 F' U' B' 3R' D2 L2 2R' R' 2D 2B2 3R' R 2D2 2F2 2R 3U 3R2 R B 2B2 U2 2B2 3F2 3R B2 F 2L2 2R R' F 2D 3U2 2F' F2 3U 2B D' U2 2L R' 2B 3F 2R' R2 2B2 3F 3R2 2U2 U' B2 2F D2 3F 2F' F' D B 2U' R' 2D2 F2 2L 2U' 3R
*2. *3R2 F R2 U' 3R2 2R 3F2 F' R 2F 2R2 2U U L 2L 3R' R' B 3R2 2F2 F 2U2 2F' 2L 2F' 2U 3F 3R2 2B2 3R 2U' 3R' 2B F' 2U U2 F2 D2 L 2R B2 2B 2F2 2R' 2U2 2L2 B L' 2R2 F' 2L2 B 3U 3R' B' 3U' L2 3R2 F' L2 3R' F 2R 2U2 3R2 U2 B' D 2B D
*3. *2R' B' 2U2 2R2 B2 F 2U U L 2F 2L' B F' 3U2 U2 B U' 3F2 3U L R2 2B' 3R 2F' U' 3F 2F2 F 2R2 F 2R 2U 2R 3U' 3R' 2B2 2L2 3R' 2R2 R F' 2D2 2L 2F F 2D2 2U' F2 U2 B2 2B 2D 2L2 D 3F2 3R2 R D B' 2F' D' 2D' L' 2U2 R2 D2 3F L' D2 3U2
*4. *2B2 U' 2F2 D2 B2 3U' B2 F 2R D2 2D 2U' 3F' R 3F2 D 2L' U 3R 2R' 2B' 2D' 3U U 3F' 2U U' 3F' 2F 2D' U' B2 2B D 3R2 R 2B' 3F2 2F2 F2 L' 2L2 D2 2D 3U' 2U 2F' F 3R' B' 2F F2 3R2 2R 2U U' B2 2R2 U 2L D2 3U 2U2 L2 3R R' B 2D2 2U2 2F
*5. *B' 2B 2F' L' 2L U2 L2 3R 2F' L' D2 2D 2U 3R B U 3F 2D2 2L' 3U' F2 3R' 3U 2R 3F2 D2 2L' R' B 2R2 F2 L2 2B L 3U2 B2 2B' 2U2 B' D2 2L' 2D2 2B2 2L' B' 2L' 2U' B' 2B2 2F D R2 B2 3U' L' 2L' 3R R2 D 2L2 2F 2D2 L R' U 2L' 2F 2R F' 2L2

*7x7x7
1. *B2 D 3B 2L' 3R2 2F2 F' U2 R2 3B' 2L 3L' D 2B L2 3R2 R' 3B2 2L' B 3B2 F 3D' 3U 2U 3B2 2D' 2R' 3U2 3R2 F D 2D2 L2 2F' 3D 3U2 2U' 2L 3F' R2 2D2 3D2 3F' F 3L2 2D' 3D' 3U' R' F U2 3F D 2D' U2 B' F2 3R 2D' 2F 3L2 2R 3D' 3F 2U' 3B' 2L2 3L' D U2 2F 3D2 F2 L' 2D 2B' D2 3D2 U L F' D2 3F2 2L2 3R 2R2 3F 2U2 L2 3L 2U U L 2B2 3R 2R2 R2 B' 3R2
*2. *F 3D2 3R2 2B' 3F F2 3L' B2 2F2 F' 2D' U2 B' 3F 3L D' 2B 2U2 U2 R 3F 3U2 2L' 3D 3L D 3B2 3D2 3U L2 2R 3B2 2L 3L' 2R2 2F' D 3R2 2U' L U2 3L' 3F 2F2 3D 2L2 3R2 2R 2B2 3F2 F2 R2 3D 2U2 L2 2D 3F2 L' 3B F2 U 3F R' D' 3D R' D2 R 2B' 3L2 2B2 3L' R' 3B 3R2 2R' 2F2 2R2 3U L' 3F 2R' 2F' 3R 2B L2 2R 2D' 3B' U 2F' 3D 2U R2 D' 3R' 2R2 U' 2R 2B'
*3. *2L D' 3D' 3U2 U2 2F 3L' 3R' B2 3B2 3F' U2 3R2 2B2 2U2 3F 2U 2B' 3D' L2 2B2 L' 3B' 3D2 3L2 B' 3R' 2D 3R' 2R2 3F2 U' 3F U 3L' 3U' 3R F2 3U 2U2 3L2 3R2 2R' D2 3U' 2U 3L' 2D' 3U' 2B' D 2L2 3R' 3B2 D 2D B 2L2 F' L' 3B2 3D2 B 2B' L R2 D' 3F2 F 3L 2B 3B' 2F 2L 2D' 3D2 2F 2U 3L2 2U U2 L 3R 3U' 2R' 2U 2B D 3U2 L2 B' D2 L2 3B' F 2U R2 B' 3B 3F2
*4. *D' 3B' D2 3L' 2D' 3D2 2U L 3B2 R' 2B2 L 3L2 2D U2 B' U2 2B 3B 3U B' 3L' 3B2 3D' 2B2 2U' 2L' 3R' R B2 3F2 2L' F 3U U2 2R' D 3D 3U' U B D2 2B' 3F' 3D' 2F' 3L' 2R' 2B2 U R2 B' 2D2 R2 3U 3F L2 2L' 3R' 2R2 2B' 2U 2R' 2B' 2L2 F' L2 D2 3D2 2F2 2L U2 L 2F2 3R' 3F2 3R2 2D U2 3B2 L 3L2 3B2 3F2 2D U2 3L' R2 2U2 B 2B2 3U' 2U' U2 3B2 L 2D2 3L' D 2U2
*5. *2L2 2R2 2B' 2L2 D 3D' 2R' R' 2B2 2F' 3D2 3U2 2F F2 3L U 2L' 2R 3D2 B' 3B 3R' 2B' 2F 2L 2R' 3U R' B 3L 3B2 3L2 U2 2F' L 3D2 B 2D' B D2 F' 3U' R' 2B2 2L' 2B2 3B F 3R2 F2 3U2 2B' 3F' 2D' L R' 3F2 3D2 3L' D 2L2 F2 2U2 2F F2 D2 2U' 3L 3B 2F U 2R' 2U' U2 3F' 3L 2D' 2L2 3D L' 3L' 2D 2B 3B' 2L B L' B2 2F' F 2D' U' 2F2 2L' 3L 2R' D2 3F 2F2 D

*2x2x2 Blindfolded
1. *R F2 U F2 U2 F' U2 F U2
*2. *U' R U F' U2 R F U'
*3. *F2 R U F' U R2 U' R' U

*3x3x3 Blindfolded
1. *U2 B2 R2 D B2 D' L2 D' R2 U B' L' R F2 L D' B2 D2 L'
*2. *L2 D' L2 D' B2 L2 U B2 U' R2 U2 F' R2 D' F2 D L D' U2 R D'
*3. *D2 F2 R' B2 U2 R U2 R2 B2 U2 R2 U' B D' B2 F' L' U2 F2 L2 F2

*4x4x4 Blindfolded
1. *D F' L2 R' B' Fw F2 L Rw' R B' Fw2 F Uw' Fw Uw2 Fw L Fw R2 U2 L' D2 U2 Fw D' F L Fw2 F Uw' L2 Rw2 R' D Rw' B Fw' D2 L'
*2. *L Rw' B' F D' F' L2 R2 F U2 L' Uw Fw2 Rw Uw2 Rw B2 Fw2 Uw' F2 Rw' U Rw2 B' R2 B2 U' L Uw U Rw' B R Uw F' L' D2 Rw2 Uw2 L
*3. *L B2 Uw B2 D Uw' B L2 B R2 Uw' L Rw D2 U Fw2 F Uw B2 Uw' U' B2 L' U B' R' D Uw' U' L Rw2 Fw2 D2 Uw2 U2 Fw L' Rw B' Rw

*5x5x5 Blindfolded
1. *D2 Fw2 Dw' Uw B2 Bw' Uw Bw2 Rw' R U Lw B' U Lw2 D' U' F2 L2 Lw' Rw' Uw' L2 Uw' B2 Bw' Fw' Dw2 B2 F Uw2 L2 Rw2 F2 Lw Bw R' Bw2 D2 Rw2 Uw2 L' Lw2 F2 Uw' U2 Fw2 Rw Dw Fw2 F' R Uw' Bw2 Fw' Dw' Uw2 U Rw' Fw'
*2. *Bw' Dw' U B2 Fw2 L R' Uw Bw2 Fw' Dw L2 Lw R Bw2 F2 Dw' U2 Rw' Fw' L2 Fw' Dw Lw Fw F' L' Lw Rw' R2 B2 Fw R2 Uw Rw' Bw' Fw' F L2 Rw Dw2 U' Rw' D' B' L' F L Uw' F D' Bw2 F' L Fw' Lw Fw2 Rw' Bw2 U'
*3. *Lw Fw' D B2 Bw Fw' F' Rw B' Dw' Uw2 U' Lw Dw2 Uw' L2 R' Dw2 Fw L' Rw' D' Uw2 U L Uw U Fw R' Uw' Rw' U2 L D' Lw' D2 U' B Bw' Rw' B Fw R D' R Uw Bw U2 Rw' Fw' F U2 L2 Bw2 Rw2 U' Lw2 D L B'

*6x6x6 Blindfolded
1. *D 2D' L' F 2D2 R' F R2 D' L' D2 L2 F L2 R F' 2L2 B 2R 2U' 2B2 L' 3R' R2 2D' 2F2 2L D2 L D 2L R B 2B' 3R' 2U2 2L2 3U' F' 3U2 F2 D' B2 3F2 F' D2 2U2 L' U' F2 D2 3F 2R 2B' 3F 2D2 3U2 2R D' 2L2 3U' 2B' D' 3U2 2U' 2B' 2F2 U 2B' 3F'

*7x7x7 Blindfolded
1. *D 3D2 B' 3B2 3F' 2L 3F 2L2 2R' 3U2 U2 2L 3R2 B 3F 2F2 F 2D 3D2 2U 2F2 L' 3B' 2R2 F' L2 2R' 3U B2 2B2 3F' 3R' 2B' F' 3D2 U 3L' 2D 2U L' 3L' B2 3D2 3B2 L 2F2 3U F2 R' D2 3D' 3B 3D2 2B 3B' 2U' 2F R' 3D2 3F2 3U' L2 3D U2 3R' 3U' 2F' 3R2 2F U' 2R B2 2D 2B2 2F L 2L 3L' R' B' 3F' D2 L' 3L' 3B 3U2 3R B 3F2 3D2 B' 2U 3R' 3D' 3B 2F 3U 2B 3D2 3F2

*3x3x3 Multiple Blindfolded
1. *D' L2 R2 B2 U' F2 R2 U2 R2 D' F2 L' D' R B F' R D' F' U' L'
*2. *F2 R L2 F' D2 B L' D' L F2 B2 R2 F' L2 F' L2 D2 F R2 B'
*3. *B' D2 F2 D2 F R2 U2 L2 D2 F L2 D' R U R2 U F L B' F U2
*4. *R2 F2 R2 U L2 F2 U R2 U R2 B' L2 F' R2 U' R2 D' B' R' B'
*5. *D2 B2 U L2 U' L2 U' R2 F2 U L' B2 R' F' R D L B2 F' U' F'
*6. *B2 R' D2 F2 D2 L B2 U2 L2 R' U' B2 F' L' U2 B' L' R D'
*7. *B D B2 R2 D' B' U' R' B' R D2 L' B2 L B2 R2 U2 B2 R U2
*8. *F2 D2 L2 R U2 F2 L' F2 L' B2 R2 U B D2 U' F D' R2 B' L' F
*9. *R2 B2 R2 B2 U F2 D' B2 D F2 D' B L D' R D L' F' D U'
*10. *F L2 F' L2 F D2 F' L2 U' R2 F2 R2 D' R' D F R2
*11. *R2 D F2 U' R2 B2 U' B2 U' F2 L' U' R' B F' L U' F D B
*12. *R2 B2 F2 U2 L2 B2 D U2 L2 U' L2 R' B2 L R2 D F U' B2 L' R2
*13. *L' B U D L' D R' U2 B' R' D2 R' F2 D2 R' F2 L2 F2 R' B2
*14. *D U B2 D R2 B2 D L2 U F2 R2 F D2 B D2 F R' F' L' U R'
*15. *R2 F2 L2 U B2 D' L2 B2 U R2 U F U2 L' U2 L' U2 F' L' F'
*16. *F' L' U' D' B U R2 F R' U B2 L F2 D2 L B2 R' F2 R F2
*17. *F' B U' B2 R U2 R' D' F' L F' B' L2 F' B' D2 L2 F' R2 L2 D2
*18. *F2 R2 B U2 L2 B R2 F2 U2 L2 D2 U R2 F D U L F' U B2 U
*19. *U' L2 U' L2 U L2 D B2 U L2 U' R D2 F L F L B L2 F U
*20. *U B2 D' R2 D' L2 D2 B2 U' R2 B2 L U R2 B' R U2 R' F2 R2 F2
*21. *F2 L2 R' B2 R D2 U2 L' B2 F' D' R' B2 F' R B U' B U2
*22. *L2 U L2 D' R2 D L2 F2 R2 D L2 R B F' R' D R2 B2 U' F
*23. *L' D2 L2 B2 R F2 U2 L2 B2 D2 R B' R' D2 B' L' U R B2 D' F
*24. *B2 L2 B' L2 D2 F' U2 R2 B2 L2 R2 U L D B2 L F U2 L D B'
*25. *U2 F' L2 B' R2 B L2 R2 F R2 B R' U2 F D2 R2 D L' R' B2
*26. *D2 L2 D2 U2 R B2 L2 B2 R' B2 R2 B' U2 R' D' L' U' B R D2 L2
*27. *U2 L2 U2 R' B2 L' B2 D2 R' U2 L' F L2 B' U' L' F2 R' D2 F2 R2
*28. *B U2 B L2 F2 L2 D2 U2 B' L2 F' L' R U2 F U' R2 D U B' L'
*29. *R2 U F2 U2 R2 D' L2 R2 B2 U' L2 R F2 D F R B' F L R' F
*30. *L2 U2 B2 F2 D' F2 D' B2 U2 R2 U L D B L R' D R2 B R' U'
*31. *D2 F2 L2 F R2 B' R2 U2 F' R2 F2 L' R2 F' L R D B F U
*32. *U' F' U2 L D' F' R D B' L' U2 D' B2 U L2 U' L2 F2 L2 B2 D
*33. *F2 U F2 U2 R2 U B2 U' B2 D' B D' F' U' R' F2 L2 B2 D2 F' R2
*34. *B2 D2 B L2 B U2 F2 L2 R2 D2 B U R' F2 D2 R2 D2 B D' R D2
*35. *D2 R2 U' F2 D' F2 L2 D' B2 U B2 L' R2 B2 R' D R' D2 F' L'
*36. *B2 D2 L' F2 L F2 D2 L' U2 F2 R2 F D B' U' B2 U L R F2 U
*37. *F D2 R' L' F2 B' U' F U R2 L2 U2 B D2 B U2 F2 D2 R2 U2
*38. *B2 D' L2 B2 F2 D L2 B2 U R2 U' B U2 R' D F' R2 U' F2 R2 U
*39. *L' F B' D' B2 U2 R2 D R' L2 D2 L2 F D2 B' R2 F D2 F2 R2
*40. *D B' L F U' R D' L' B' R' B2 D2 B U2 D2 R2 F' D2 F' R2

*3x3x3 One Handed
1. *U2 F2 R2 U2 F' R2 B' R2 F L2 D2 R U R' D' B R' D F' U R
*2. *B2 U2 B2 R2 D R2 F2 U F2 U' L2 R U' B2 L' U R2 D' B D F'
*3. *D B2 U' B2 U' L2 B2 F2 D B2 U F' D2 L' B U2 L' F L2 D'
*4. *L2 U' L2 U L2 B2 R2 B2 R2 D R2 B' U B2 U' F' U L' R2 B2
*5. *D' F L2 D' F' R B2 U' L2 B' D R2 U R2 U' L2 B2 L2 B2 U D2

*3x3x3 With Feet
1. *R' D2 L' D2 L2 F' L' F' D' F2 U2 L2 F D2 L2 D2 R2 B D2 R2
*2. *B F L2 D2 L2 F' L2 U2 F' L2 D2 U' L' B L' D2 U2 L D U2 F
*3. *R2 L' D2 F2 D' B2 U' L F D' L' F2 D2 R D2 B2 R2 F2 L2 D2
*4. *L2 U2 L2 F2 U2 F2 R2 U' R2 U2 R2 F U' B' L2 D R U R2 U R2
*5. *F2 R2 U F2 L2 U R2 U L' F' D L2 F' L2 D2 B2 R2 U2

*3x3x3 Match the scramble
1. *R2 D' B2 L2 F2 U2 R2 D2 U' B2 F2 L F D F' D R U' F' D'
*2. *U L2 D2 L2 B2 R2 B2 U' B2 F2 D' B F2 D B R U B2 U' F U'
*3. *L2 R2 U2 F R2 B2 F2 U2 F L2 R2 U' L2 F' D L' F U2 R' F'
*4. *L2 D2 F U2 F D2 R2 U2 B' R2 F R F2 R2 D' F L' U' B D
*5. *F' U2 L2 D2 F D2 U2 L2 B R2 F2 L U2 F R F2 D' F' L2 B' R2

*3x3x3 Fewest Moves
1. *R' B2 F2 U2 L' B2 L B2 F2 U2 R2 U R2 U B D' L B' D2 U'

*2x2x2 + 3x3x3 + 4x4x4 Relay
2. *F' U' R' U R U2 F' R2 F'
*3. *L2 R2 U' F2 D' F2 R2 F2 L2 D2 U2 R' D B D R2 D2 U B2 U'
*4. *D2 Rw B2 Fw' L2 Rw2 F' Rw2 B2 F2 L R2 B' L' Fw' F2 L Rw2 R2 D' F2 L D R B' Fw D2 Uw' B2 Fw F2 Uw L' B' Fw Uw F2 Uw U' L'

*2x2x2 + 3x3x3 + 4x4x4 + 5x5x5 Relay
2. *F U' R' U2 F2 U' R U' F2 U2
*3. *D2 L2 B R2 D2 L2 U2 B F2 L2 D2 U' L2 F' R' F2 L B2 F L B2
*4. *F L U2 L Rw' Fw R B2 L2 Rw2 Uw2 B2 Fw2 F' Rw' Fw' R Uw' R' Uw' B2 Rw' B2 F2 L U L D L Rw Fw' F2 L2 R2 B' Fw2 D2 U2 Fw2 U
*5. *B' Lw2 B2 R Bw2 D Lw' Uw U Fw' U' Bw2 Fw' D U Fw Lw' D2 Dw L Uw Fw' L' F U Bw2 Dw Bw D' Dw' Uw2 U B2 Dw R' U F2 Dw2 L R2 D' B Uw B2 Lw' Rw2 Uw F2 R' B2 Bw Fw2 D Dw2 B' F Dw' Uw' Rw' Bw2

*Magic* (Just do 5 solves)
*1. 
2. 
3. 
4. 
5. *

*Master Magic* (Just do 5 solves)
*1. 
2. 
3. 
4. 
5. *

*Clock
1. *UUdd u=-1,d=5 / dUdU u=-5,d=4 / ddUU u=-4,d=-3 / UdUd u=-5,d=5 / dUUU u=2 / UdUU u=-4 / UUUd u=3 / UUdU u=-3 / UUUU u=-4 / dddd d=-1 / UdUU
*2. *UUdd u=4,d=6 / dUdU u=-2,d=-1 / ddUU u=6,d=2 / UdUd u=2,d=-4 / dUUU u=4 / UdUU u=-2 / UUUd u=6 / UUdU u=-1 / UUUU u=0 / dddd d=0 / UdUU
*3. *UUdd u=2,d=5 / dUdU u=-3,d=-4 / ddUU u=-4,d=0 / UdUd u=-5,d=-3 / dUUU u=6 / UdUU u=-4 / UUUd u=5 / UUdU u=-3 / UUUU u=-4 / dddd d=3 / ddUd
*4. *UUdd u=0,d=2 / dUdU u=3,d=5 / ddUU u=-4,d=-5 / UdUd u=2,d=1 / dUUU u=-2 / UdUU u=2 / UUUd u=3 / UUdU u=2 / UUUU u=1 / dddd d=-1 / dUUU
*5. *UUdd u=0,d=6 / dUdU u=-5,d=-2 / ddUU u=3,d=-3 / UdUd u=4,d=3 / dUUU u=-5 / UdUU u=5 / UUUd u=-2 / UUdU u=-2 / UUUU u=3 / dddd d=-4 / dUdU

*MegaMinx
1. *R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- U'
R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ U
R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- U'
R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ U
R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ U
R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ U
R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- U'
*2. *R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- U'
R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ U
R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ U
R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- U'
R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- U'
R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ U
R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ U
*3. *R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- U'
R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- U'
R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ U
R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- U'
R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ U
R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- U'
R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- U'
*4. *R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ U
R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ U
R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- U'
R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- U'
R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- U'
R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- U'
R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- U'
*5. *R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- U'
R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- U'
R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ U
R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- U'
R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- U'
R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- U'
R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- U'

*PyraMinx
1. *U R L' R' B' L' B' R B l'
*2. *U B' L' R' B' R' U' R' U' l r' b u
*3. *U L B' U' L' B' L' U L' l' b' u
*4. *R B' R B U B R' B l u
*5. *U' L U R' B L R' l' r' u'

*Square-1
1. *(1, 3) / (3, 3) / (-4, -1) / (-3, 3) / (4, 1) / (5, -4) / (6, 0) / (-3, 0) / (0, 1) / (-3, 6) / (-4, -5)
*2. *(0, -1) / (-2, 1) / (-1, 2) / (4, -2) / (0, -3) / (5, -1) / (-5, -2) / (6, 0) / (-1, 0) / (-3, 0) / (-2, -1) / (4, -3) / (0, -4) / (-5, 0)
*3. *(0, -1) / (4, -2) / (0, -3) / (-3, -3) / (-4, -1) / (4, 1) / (2, -1) / (0, 1) / (0, -3) / (4, 5) / (6, 0) / (2, 0) / (-4, 3)
*4. *(1, 0) / (-1, 5) / (-2, 1) / (-4, -1) / (6, 0) / (-3, 0) / (1, 4) / (5, -4) / (-3, 0) / (0, 1) / (3, 0) / (1, 0) / (4, 0) / (5, 0) / (-2, -4)
*5. *(1, 0) / (-4, 2) / (-2, 1) / (2, -1) / (0, -3) / (1, 4) / (-4, -4) / (3, 1) / (-3, 0) / (-2, -1) / (-2, 3) / (0, 1) / (6, 0)

*Skewb
1. *L' U' R L' R' D U D L' D' U'
*2. *U' L U' D U' D U' U R' D' U'
*3. *L U' D R L U D' D U' D' U'
*4. *U R' L' R' L' D' U' L' U' D' U'
*5. *R' D U' R D R' D U' D' U'


----------



## mafergut (Aug 2, 2016)

*2x2x2:* 5.54, 5.59, (5.42), (6.12), 5.79 = *5.64
3x3x3:* 17.71, (16.26), (18.75), 18.65, 17.36 = *17.91 *// Nice
*4x4x4:* 1:17.15, 1:27.42, (1:16.87), (1:32.33), 1:24.73 = *1:23.10
5x5x5:* 3:18.11, (3:16.51), 3:33.81, (4:21.64), 3:36.37 = *3:29.43
6x6x6:* 8:07.78, 8:07.95, 8:46.87, (7:47.64), (9:36.99) = *8:20.87* // Tired...
*2BLD:* DNF, 2:03.84, DNF = *2:03.84
3x3x3 OH:* 34.56, (47.27), 41.94, 40.48, (32.61) = *39.00* // Nice
*Magic:* 5.15, (7.73), 7.52, 6.60, (4.54) = *6.43
Megaminx:* (3:21.06), 3:25.02, 3:31.02, 3:32.77+, (3:34.81) = *3:29.61*
*Pyraminx:* (10.00), 15.39, (16.67), 11.68, 14.47 = *13.85
Skewb:* 20.18, (20.29), 12.58, (11.71), 16.83 = *16.53* // Qiyi too fast for me


----------



## Roman (Aug 2, 2016)

5x5 BLD: DNF(4:45.75)[2:10.88],DNF(4:32.95)[2:22.95],4:51.96[2:01.91]


----------



## ConfusedCubing (Aug 2, 2016)

2x2: (9.97), (5.71), 6.44, 6.49, 7.52 = 6.82
3x3: (21.61), (18.28), 21.53, 18.69, 20.02 = 20.08
4x4: (1:53.64), 2:14.82, (2:37.95), 2:29.61, 1:53.71 = 2:12.72
3x3OH: 49.82, 53.52, 45.72, (1:09.55), (43.50) = 49.69
FMC


Spoiler: Solution



36
Scramble: R' B2 F2 U2 L' B2 L B2 F2 U2 R2 U R2 U B D' L B' D2 U'

Solution: White Cross (Yellow Top, Red Front) - D R2 L2 B' D2 L' U' L B U' B' L' U L2 F' L' F U L U' L' B' U' B R U' R U R U R U' R' U' R2 U2

Cross: D R2 L2 B' D2
F2l2 - L' U' L B U' B'
F2l3 - L' U L2 F' L' F
F2l4 - U L U' L B' U' B
PLL - R U' R U R U R U' R' U' R2 U2


----------



## GenTheThief (Aug 2, 2016)

2x2: 4.35
3x3: 19.01
4x4: 1:20.16
5x5: 2:39.55
6x6: 5:36.44
OH: 22.29
Feet: 1:22.27
2BLD: DNF/2:05.40[1:37.76]
MTS: 1:32.11
2-4: 1:43.13
2-5: 5:47.35
Megaminx: 3:58.64
Pyraminx: 14.88
Skewb: 10.40



Spoiler: All Times



2x2x2: 4.54, 4.29, 4.22, (7.34), (3.68) = 4.35

3x3x3: 20.77, (22.16), 18.57, (17.59), 17.69 = 19.01

4x4x4: 1:23.03, (1:38.87), 1:21.79, 1:15.64, (59.98) = 1:20.16

5x5x5: (2:49.36), 2:43.71, 2:30.27, (2:17.67), 2:44.65 = 2:39.55

6x6x6: (5:04.83), 5:32.44, (6:14.97), 5:59.56, 5:17.42 = 5:36.44

2x2x2 Blindfolded: DNF (5:04.79[4:05.06]), 2:05.40[1:37.76], DNF (41.76[28.44]) = 2:05.40?[I don't know how BLD is formatted, or point awarded]
[Finally [re-]learned OP, learning weird M2 targets next. The last solve was an unsuccessful 1look.]

3x3x3 One Handed: (25.08), 17.58, 25.03, 24.26, (16.45) = 22.29

3x3x3 With Feet: 1:17.39. 1:34.02, (1:07.59), (1:40.75), 1:15.41 = 1:22.27

3x3x3 Match The Scrambles: (2:13.70), (1:19.55), 1:24.25, 1:36.79, 1:35.27 = 1:32.11

3x3x3 Fewest Move Challenge:

2x2x2+3x3x3+4x4x4: 7.95 + 16.90 + 1:18.27
Executed as 3+2+4

2x2x2+3x3x3+4x4x4+5x5x5: 6.45+22.60+1:17.28+4:01.00
Executed as 3+2+4+5
[So, of course, after some actual practice, I mess up EO on 3x3 and get a pop on 5x5]

Megaminx: 4:05.99, (3:09.32), (DNF), 3:43.50, 4:06.43 = 3:58.64
[I'm not exactly sure what happened here, but it sucked]

Pyraminx: (19.31), 13.67, 18.08, 12.87, (5.99) = 14.88

Skewb: 13.80, 7.61, (14.11). 9.77, (7.17) = 10.40


----------



## ArcanumHav0c (Aug 2, 2016)

2x2: (7.845), (5.748), 5.958, 5.994, 7.041 = 6.331
3x3: (19.980), 22.592, 22.653, (25.646), 21.074 = 22.106


----------



## Ordway Persyn (Aug 3, 2016)

222: 4.29, (3.95), 4.74, (5.15), 4.57 = 4.53
333: (15.44), 13.46, 15.43, 13.01, (11.20) = 13.97
444: (56.53), (47.01), 51.61, 48.29, 56.26 = 52.05 [wow]
555: 1:50.24, (1:33.22), 1:38.80, (1:53.91+), 1:51.55 = 1:46.86
666: (3:21.60), 3:32.41, (4:07.54), 3:43.28, 3:52.77 = 3:42.82 [meh]
777: 5:04.69, (4:59.80), (5:26.94), 5:21.99, 5:17.86 = 5:14.85
Mega: (1:41.39), 1:49.71, 2:05.61, (2:13.14), 2:06.29 = 2:00.54
Pyra: (14.87), 10.11, 9.46, 12.55, (7.26) = 10.71
Skewb: 8.31, 13.08, 7.72, 8.36, (6.66) = 8.13
SQ1: 36.63, 38.22, (25.93), (43.05), 38.94 = 37.93
OH:
2-4: 1:10.80 [PB]
2-5: 3:12.09


----------



## One Wheel (Aug 4, 2016)

*3x3x3 OH*: 1:08.66, 1:10.69, (1:14.29), (42.72), 45.60 = *1:01.66 *#5 would have beaten my pb by about 9 seconds if not for #4. Last two were both OLL skips.
*Megaminx*: 7:58.90, (8:13.44), 8:04.37, 6:52.72, (5:57.08) = *7:38.67 *Pretty sure those last two were pb singles. Not sure I've ever actually completed an Ao5 before.


----------



## muchacho (Aug 4, 2016)

*2x2:* 6.93, 6.34, 6.81, (7.08), (5.99) = *6.69*
*3x3:* 18.42, 27.36, (27.90), (16.76), 20.18 = *21.99
3x3OH*: (34.49), 44.61, (45.46), 43.08, 34.80 = *40.83*


----------



## Shaky Hands (Aug 4, 2016)

It's been a while since I've competed in the WC...

2x2... 13.30, (17.74,) 7.89, 13.17, (6.98) = *11.45* // still far from my fave puzzle
3x3... (29.21,) 25.91, 25.52, (20.81,) 26.51 = *25.98* // best single and average in Weekly Comp
4x4... 2:02.01, 2:01.65, 2:05.28, (2:45.09,) (1:58.27) = *2:02.98* // getting worse with this over the past few weeks
5x5... (3:47.47,) 3:31.07, 3:44.15, (2:57.79,) 3:16.64 = *3:30.62* // PB single by 0.01s!, also best average in Weekly Comp
6x6... 7:59.00, 7:36.13, 7:20.82, (6:40.94,) (8:13.59) = *7:38.65* // PB single by 15+ secs
7x7... (10:24.88,) 10:42.43, (11:28.72,) 11:07.36, 11:06.49 = *10:58.76* // PB average by 47 seconds
3x3 OH... 1:19.66, 1:35.31, 1:22.44, (1:40.72,) (1:10.91) = *1:25.80* // PB single and average
3x3 MTS... 4:17.14, (3:35.99,) (DNF,) DNF, 4:06.67 = *DNF* // grumble grumble
2-3-4 Relay... *4:04.08* // messed up 2x2 and 4x4, embarrassing
2-3-4-5 Relay... *6:10.10* // PB
Clock... (46.85,) 23.85, 21.81, 21.39, (18.36) = *22.35* // PB average
3x3 FMC... *64* // bad



Spoiler



x' // inspection
U2 R' D2 F2 R' U R2 U' R' B' U2 L U L B2 // bad x-cross
y R U R' U2 F' U2 F U' F' U F // 2nd pair
y2 F' U2 F2 U' F2 U' F U2 F' U F // 3rd & 4th pairs
U2 Rw R' U Rw' R U2 Rw R' U Rw' R // bad OLL for FMC
U2 R' U R' d' R' F' R2 U' R' U R' F R F // V-perm


----------



## Bogdan (Aug 9, 2016)

*2x2x2:* 5.78, 5.70, (6.34), 6.27, (5.61)-> *5.92
3x3x3:* (20.37), 13.89, 16.18, 17.88, (13.79)-> *15.98
4x4x4:* (1:12.58), 1:12.78, 1:20.59, (1:31.23), 1:14.90-> *1:16.09
5x5x5:* 2:31.82, (2:29.85), 2:30.88, 2:33.20, (2:34.30)-> *2:31.97
7x7x7:* (8:55.68), 8:25.46, 8:28.15, 8:28.79, (8:23.41)-> *8:27.47
2x2x2BLD:* 1:46.76, 1:25.08, DNF-> *1:25.08
3x3x3BLD:* DNF, 4:13.25, 4:11.33-> *4:11.33
MBLD: 2/2, 11:51
3x3x3OH:* 31.58, 35.89, (37.62), (29.97), 37.49-> *34.99
3x3 MTS:* (DNF), 1:50.20, 2:15.51, (1:28.36), 1:31.00-> *1:52.24
234*-> *1:56.06
2345*-> *4:28.32
megaminx:* 2:44.03, 2:44.69, 2:39.47, (2:45.30), (2:32.14)-> *2:42.73
sq-1:* (50.76), 44.99, (44.59), 46.67, 46.91-> *46.19
skewb:* (14.80), 11.26, (9.45), 12.98, 10.98-> *11.74

FMC:* 31 moves


Spoiler



Solution: F2 R' F2 B2 U2 R B2 D2 B D B L2 D B' L2 B D' F' D' R2 U' R D R' U R2 F L D' L' D2

(normal):

F2 R' F2 B2 U2 R //2x2x2
B2 D2 B D B //2x2x3
L2 D B' L2 B /f2l-1

(inverse):

prescramble: B' L2 B D' L2 B' D' B' D2 B2 R' U2 B2 F2 R F2

D2 L D L' //f2l
F' R' D' R D F D //OLL

(normal): F2 R' F2 B2 U2 R B2 D2 B D B L2 D B' L2 B D' F' D' R' * D R F L D' L' D2

insertion: * R' U' R D R' U R D' (4 moves cancelation)


----------



## GoldCubes29 (Aug 9, 2016)

*3x3:*
*Generated By csTimer on 2016-8-8
avg of 5: 33.29

Time List:
1. (27.02) L R2 B2 U' F2 D2 B2 R2 F2 D F2 U2 F D B U2 F' L D2 R' U2 
2. 34.17 U2 L2 U2 B U2 L2 B2 U2 R2 F' D L D' R F U B' D R B2 
3. 29.85 R2 F2 D' F2 L2 R2 U L2 D R2 D' R' B F' R2 D2 F2 U' L B2 
4. (37.93) D' F D2 R L2 F R2 U' R' F' L2 U2 D2 B D2 F' L2 B2 L2 B' 
5. 35.86 R' D' B2 D U2 F2 D' B2 U' F2 U' F2 B L2 D F L2 U' R' U' B'

2x2:
Generated By csTimer on 2016-8-8
avg of 5: 11.87

Time List:
1. 11.43 D2 B2 D2 B' R2 F' D2 R2 D2 F' D' F D2 B D' B L' U' R'
2. 14.61 B2 R2 D2 U' F2 D U2 L2 R2 F2 U' L' U L D' L2 B R U L F'
3. (DNF(12.40)) U2 L2 D' L2 F D' L2 B U' R' L2 F L2 D2 R2 B' R2 F L2 F' U2
4. 9.56 B2 R2 U F2 L2 U' F2 L2 F2 L' B2 L' B' D2 B' R D L2 F'
5. (9.22) U2 D F' U R2 B L' F U L2 F2 R2 F2 U2 R L2 U2 D2 F2 L'

Pyraminx:
Generated By csTimer on 2016-8-8
avg of 5: 14.96

Time List:
1. (17.42) F L2 B2 L' D2 F2 L B2 F2 U2 B2 R2 U' F2 U B' U2 L' D2
2. 14.72 L' F2 L2 D B2 R2 D2 L2 U' B2 U' B2 R D B2 F U2 B' U' R U'
3. (13.02) F U' L F R U' R B F2 R B2 D2 L2 B2 U2 L' U2 B2 U2 B'
4. 16.58 U2 L' B' D' F' U' D' F2 L2 F' R2 F R2 B2 R2 B' R2 D2 U'
5. 13.59 D2 U2 F2 U2 R2 D2 F D2 F' L2 U2 D F D U L B2 D' F2 D'

Skewb:
Generated By csTimer on 2016-8-8
avg of 5: 36.33

Time List:
1. 37.79 R2 D2 U2 F2 U2 R2 B' U2 B U2 F L U' L' D2 B U' L2 B' D'
2. (47.03) D2 U B2 L2 D F2 R2 B2 R2 U' B L B2 F2 R D U L' F2 R2
3. 34.30 L2 R2 U2 B2 U B2 L2 D B2 D R2 F L U' R' B' F' L' U'
4. 36.91 R' L2 B' U2 B F' U2 B' R2 F' L2 D2 R D2 F U' F2 D R2 B L2
5. (22.78) L F2 R2 D2 U2 R B2 D2 L' R' U2 B' L R D' B R' F R B' U'
*


----------



## Isaac Lai (Aug 9, 2016)

3BLD: 3:34.46, 2:54.31, 4 07.18 = *2:54.31*


----------



## MatsBergsten (Aug 9, 2016)

Results week 31: congrats to APdRF, Torch and Isaac Lai!

*2x2x2*(26)

 2.66 G2013
 2.99 APdRF
 3.22 pantu2000
 3.43 qaz
 3.46 Isaac Lai
 3.50 Torch
 4.04 ichcubegern
 4.08 TcubesAK
 4.35 GenTheThief
 4.53 Ordway Persyn
 5.19 LostGent
 5.64 mafergut
 5.67 connorlacrosse
 5.92 Bogdan
 5.93 Kenneth Svendson
 6.33 26doober
 6.33 ArcanumHav0c
 6.69 muchacho
 6.82 ConfusedCubing
 8.32 Jason Green
 8.50 arbivara
 9.73 RyuKagamine
 11.45 Shaky Hands
 11.87 GoldCubes29
 13.43 Jacck
 30.23 MatsBergsten
*3x3x3 *(31)

 8.79 Julian Favell
 9.69 Isaac Lai
 9.99 qaz
 11.08 APdRF
 11.64 pantu2000
 11.69 G2013
 12.45 Torch
 12.52 FastCubeMaster
 13.40 TcubesAK
 13.97 Ordway Persyn
 14.14 Kenneth Svendson
 14.57 Ninos Tsomak
 14.71 LostGent
 15.27 YoAkshYo
 15.98 Bogdan
 17.91 mafergut
 19.01 GenTheThief
 19.76 Perff
 20.08 ConfusedCubing
 21.35 Jason Green
 21.99 muchacho
 22.10 ArcanumHav0c
 23.62 26doober
 24.71 connorlacrosse
 25.98 Shaky Hands
 29.74 Pragitya
 32.91 arbivara
 33.29 GoldCubes29
 36.60 RyuKagamine
 38.83 Jacck
 40.25 MatsBergsten
*4x4x4*(19)

 44.20 Isaac Lai
 45.46 APdRF
 45.89 G2013
 50.26 qaz
 50.73 pantu2000
 50.88 Torch
 52.05 Ordway Persyn
 1:12.46 Kenneth Svendson
 1:14.49 TcubesAK
 1:16.09 Bogdan
 1:20.15 GenTheThief
 1:23.10 mafergut
 1:34.30 26doober
 1:59.53 RyuKagamine
 2:02.98 Shaky Hands
 2:12.71 ConfusedCubing
 2:13.64 MatsBergsten
 2:16.47 Jacck
 4:02.57 arbivara
*5x5x5*(14)

 1:25.75 APdRF
 1:41.66 Isaac Lai
 1:42.24 Torch
 1:46.86 Ordway Persyn
 2:31.97 Bogdan
 2:33.60 Kenneth Svendson
 2:39.54 GenTheThief
 3:09.10 RyuKagamine
 3:16.24 Nosae Semaj
 3:29.43 mafergut
 3:30.62 Shaky Hands
 3:31.21 Jacck
 4:16.75 MatsBergsten
 8:25.58 arbivara
*6x6x6*(10)

 2:32.91 APdRF
 3:42.82 Ordway Persyn
 4:21.26 FastCubeMaster
 5:00.91 Kenneth Svendson
 5:36.47 GenTheThief
 6:05.70 RyuKagamine
 6:08.56 Jacck
 7:38.65 Shaky Hands
 8:20.87 mafergut
 DNF MatsBergsten
*7x7x7*(7)

 3:53.29 APdRF
 5:14.85 Ordway Persyn
 7:59.06 FastCubeMaster
 8:23.13 Jacck
 8:25.13 RyuKagamine
 8:27.47 Bogdan
10:58.76 Shaky Hands
*3x3 one handed*(18)

 17.65 Isaac Lai
 19.76 qaz
 19.80 APdRF
 21.41 pantu2000
 22.29 GenTheThief
 23.07 YoAkshYo
 24.05 Torch
 34.99 Bogdan
 37.07 Kenneth Svendson
 38.99 mafergut
 40.83 muchacho
 49.69 ConfusedCubing
 51.27 26doober
 57.31 RyuKagamine
 59.17 arbivara
 1:01.65 One Wheel
 1:20.95 Jacck
 1:25.80 Shaky Hands
*3x3 with feet*(5)

 1:00.62 Torch
 1:22.27 GenTheThief
 3:04.52 arbivara
 3:40.87 Jacck
 4:33.19 RyuKagamine
*2x2x2 Blindfolded*(11)

 17.92 Isaac Lai
 21.74 Torch
 28.11 MatsBergsten
 41.51 APdRF
 1:06.76 26doober
 1:18.86 Jacck
 1:25.08 Bogdan
 2:03.84 mafergut
 2:05.40 GenTheThief
 3:05.13 RyuKagamine
 3:22.13 arbivara
*3x3x3 Blindfolded*(8)

 1:09.91 MatsBergsten
 1:14.71 Torch
 1:51.95 APdRF
 2:54.31 Isaac Lai
 4:03.14 Jacck
 4:11.33 Bogdan
 DNF 26doober
 DNF qaz
*4x4x4 Blindfolded*(3)

 8:25.20 MatsBergsten
 9:51.42 Jacck
11:26.54 APdRF
*5x5x5 Blindfolded*(3)

 4:51.96 Roman
14:58.68 MatsBergsten
22:41.80 Jacck
*6x6x6 Blindfolded*(2)

 DNF Jacck
 DNF MatsBergsten
*7x7x7 Blindfolded *(1)

 DNF Jacck
*3x3 Multi blind*(5)

11/12 (49:56)  MatsBergsten
16/24 (60:00)  kamilprzyb
7/10 (49:50)  Jacck
2/2 (11:51)  Bogdan
2/3 (27:23)  FastCubeMaster
*3x3 Match the scramble*(7)

 42.59 Torch
 1:32.10 GenTheThief
 1:36.51 APdRF
 1:52.24 Bogdan
 2:30.02 Jacck
 DNF MatsBergsten
 DNF Shaky Hands
*2-3-4 Relay*(11)

 52.02 Isaac Lai
 1:02.21 APdRF
 1:10.65 Torch
 1:10.80 Ordway Persyn
 1:21.10 Kenneth Svendson
 1:43.13 GenTheThief
 1:56.06 Bogdan
 2:53.43 MatsBergsten
 2:59.47 Jacck
 3:09.53 RyuKagamine
 4:04.08 Shaky Hands
*2-3-4-5 Relay*(10)

 2:22.03 APdRF
 2:40.27 Isaac Lai
 2:40.63 Torch
 3:12.09 Ordway Persyn
 4:07.73 Kenneth Svendson
 4:28.32 Bogdan
 5:47.35 GenTheThief
 6:10.10 Shaky Hands
 6:23.91 Jacck
 6:26.79 RyuKagamine
*Magic*(3)

 2.57 APdRF
 6.17 26doober
 6.42 mafergut
*Master Magic*(1)

 6.60 APdRF
*Skewb*(14)

 3.80 Isaac Lai
 4.73 connorlacrosse
 6.92 qaz
 7.68 APdRF
 7.72 pantu2000
 8.13 Ordway Persyn
 8.33 Torch
 10.39 GenTheThief
 11.74 Bogdan
 16.53 mafergut
 21.75 MatsBergsten
 22.09 RyuKagamine
 23.09 Jacck
 36.33 GoldCubes29
*Clock*(6)

 8.36 qaz
 18.09 Torch
 22.35 Shaky Hands
 24.72 Jacck
 26.20 arbivara
 48.52 RyuKagamine
*Pyraminx*(15)

 4.70 APdRF
 5.44 Isaac Lai
 6.06 Torch
 6.09 pantu2000
 6.27 TcubesAK
 7.22 FastCubeMaster
 8.37 qaz
 10.58 connorlacrosse
 10.71 Ordway Persyn
 13.85 mafergut
 14.42 Jacck
 14.87 GenTheThief
 14.96 GoldCubes29
 17.05 RyuKagamine
 38.56 MatsBergsten
*Megaminx*(11)

 1:03.56 Isaac Lai
 1:27.62 APdRF
 1:31.50 Torch
 2:00.54 Ordway Persyn
 2:42.73 Bogdan
 3:29.60 mafergut
 3:50.78 RyuKagamine
 3:58.64 GenTheThief
 4:10.62 Jacck
 6:40.39 arbivara
 7:38.66 One Wheel
*Square-1*(9)

 10.61 Raptor56
 18.72 qaz
 27.09 Torch
 29.34 Isaac Lai
 29.60 APdRF
 37.93 Ordway Persyn
 46.19 Bogdan
 48.98 26doober
 1:25.71 Jacck
*3x3x3 fewest moves*(9)

24 okayama
30 Jacck
31 Bogdan
32 Torch
36 ConfusedCubing
37 APdRF
45 RyuKagamine
64 Shaky Hands
DNF  arbivara

*Contest results*

285 APdRF
240 Torch
225 Isaac Lai
207 Jacck
178 Bogdan
164 Ordway Persyn
155 GenTheThief
148 qaz
137 MatsBergsten
119 pantu2000
116 RyuKagamine
113 Kenneth Svendson
112 mafergut
88 Shaky Hands
78 G2013
75 FastCubeMaster
75 TcubesAK
71 26doober
67 arbivara
60 ConfusedCubing
55 kamilprzyb
51 connorlacrosse
40 LostGent
38 YoAkshYo
37 muchacho
34 Julian Favell
25 ArcanumHav0c
24 Jason Green
23 Ninos Tsomak
22 ichcubegern
19 GoldCubes29
19 okayama
17 Perff
13 Raptor56
12 Roman
12 One Wheel
11 Nosae Semaj
9 Pragitya


----------



## Ordway Persyn (Aug 9, 2016)

I got a 10.71 pyra average, not a 8.94

E: It was a 12.55.


----------



## GenTheThief (Aug 9, 2016)

Just finished pyra and skewb.


----------



## MatsBergsten (Aug 9, 2016)

Ordway Persyn said:


> I got a 10.71 pyra average, not a 8.94


Then perhaps you should edit your times, I guess the 2.55 is not correct?

Edit: Ordway and Gen, your scores are corrected now


----------

